# A rather large tank!



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2011)

For those that follow George, on Twitter, some may know that we had the chance to scape a large aquarium for an up and coming PFK feature.

I cant give too much away via images, but here's one of Mr James Starr Marshall getting his crypto hands wet.He is indeed _in_ the aquarium! 






There will be, at some point, plenty more images to come, along with a short video with some cracking clips!

The shop is no secret,so if you fancy going down, it's Maidenhead Aquatics @ Peterborough. Give it a week to settle, and venture down.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Oct 2011)

not far from me, how handy!! Know what im doing next day off..


----------



## ghostsword (16 Oct 2011)

Must visit for sure, must be the largest tank in the UK! 


.


----------



## mdhardy01 (17 Oct 2011)

Seen this on twitter there is one photo of George in his trunks in the tank lol
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2011)

Great opportunity for everyone involved, although i thought you guys would be doing the other MA tank which is x10 the size of this one.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Great opportunity for everyone involved, although i thought you guys would be doing the other MA tank which is x10 the size of this one.



Bigger than this? where?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Oct 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the large tank @ MA in Iver? It's bloody HUGE. Last time I was there they had just finished the stand. It must be 12 x 12 x 4 or something.


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma Gatwick nr poundhill crawley. Saw it just after it had been installed and looked amazing over 13,000 litres


----------



## Brenmuk (17 Oct 2011)

This is my 'local' so will have to pop down there and have a look. Always thought it would look fantastic planted up. What about ferts/co2 and w/c on a tank that size - it will be interesting to see what they do   .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Oct 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they're all at it!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Oct 2011)

5300 litre sneak preview by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (30 Oct 2011)

Brenmuk said:
			
		

> This is my 'local' so will have to pop down there and have a look. Always thought it would look fantastic planted up. What about ferts/co2 and w/c on a tank that size - it will be interesting to see what they do   .


Non-CO2 injected. Very stable water parameters so hopefully BBA won't be an issue. 

2 x 10% water changes per week each adding 500ml JBL ferts at the moment - more if plants show defs. Enough NP provided by fish. Light is around 20 PAR at substrate. Uses 100% RO but actually has GH of around 4, KH 2.

Plants were pearling when I visited (water change c/o day before). Very minor crypt melt - odd leaf here and there.  That was my biggest fear, but now they're a few weeks in I'm confident.  There's no sign of any algae and even the glass hasn't been cleaned since we planted 4 weeks ago - it's spotless. 

Should peak at around the 6 to 12 month period. 

Planted with just Cryptocoryne and Microsorum spp. from Aquadistri. Unipac Fiji Sand (250Kg) with JBL Aquabasis Plus underneath.

The aim was to provide a stunning display with minimal maintenance. Hence non-CO2 and no stem plants or other fast growers.

Hopefully it will become a model for other stores with large display tanks.

The whole feature will be detailed in a forthcoming aquascaping supplement in PFK magazine, featuring photography by Mark Evans.

This is me swimming in the tank during the strip down process -


----------



## Alastair (30 Oct 2011)

Ha ha that's awesome George, I'd love to be able to get in my tank like that.


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Oct 2011)

Amazing and very challenging project. Well done guys. 
I loved the swimming pic.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2011)

Hi there,


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Brenmuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking forward to the pfk issue, how iminent is forthcoming? 2 weeks or 2 months? Its nice to see such big aquascaped tanks, hopefully with more fish and less George Farmers.... no offence George.

Ady.


----------



## greenjar (17 Mar 2012)

Visited this Store today, and was blown away.....I was amazed by the scale of this tank.

If you like crypts.....you will deffo like this setup. 

Most plants were pearling when I was there......Could be to do with the water change / top up that was going on whilst there.

Well worth a visit.  The address is

Maidenhead Aquatics @ Peterborough Garden Park
Unit 17, Peterborough Garden Park
Peterborough Rd, Eye
PE1 4YZ


----------



## George Farmer (17 Mar 2012)

Thanks, Jason. Glad you liked it.


----------



## O'Neil (17 Mar 2012)

I want one!


----------



## danmil3s (17 Mar 2012)

i saw this tank just before, and just after your rescape,  how did you get rid of  all the BBA that tank looked like a 15  year old trying to grow a short fuzz beard. clean and shiny now


----------



## O'Neil (17 Mar 2012)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Seen this on twitter there is one photo of George in his trunks in the tank lol
> Matt
> 
> I admit I'm a bit of a George fan but don't wanna see him in his trunks........no offense G


----------



## plantbrain (18 Mar 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> This is me swimming in the tank during the strip down process -



Boy, that is one pasty white ugly fish. Maybe those lights will help tan him up?


----------



## doobiw55 (18 Mar 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about the large tank @ MA in Iver? It's bloody HUGE. Last time I was there they had just finished the stand. It must be 12 x 12 x 4 or something.



I was there about a month ago, they haven't planted it but they did have a big shoal of angle fish in there. Are you from the area?


----------



## Tom (18 Mar 2012)

Arrgh, when it said this was at Peterborough I assumed Crowland - I didn't know there was another one! I wondered why I didn't see it!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2012)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> i saw this tank just before, and just after your rescape,  how did you get rid of  all the BBA that tank looked like a 15  year old trying to grow a short fuzz beard. clean and shiny now


I didn't realise there was any BBA just before or after. There's certainly none in there now. I put this down to such a stable water chemistry with little or no CO2 fluctuations due to very small water changes 2 or 3x per week.


----------



## danmil3s (18 Mar 2012)

there was BBA everywhere  when i saw it before you guys got your hands on it, all over the plastic log at least. thought you guys sorted it as the guy i chatted to was blaming phosphate. When i mentioned ukaps and co2 stability, water changes in a low tec tank he said something along the lines of "well theres loads of different ideas on the net"


----------



## foxfish (18 Mar 2012)

So are there any updated pictures anywhere?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (23 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about a 20 minute drive away.

Was there yesterday. There's a single Annostomus, various SA cichlids, Discuss, Angels and possibly a few others. No plants just some random bits of bogwood.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Mar 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> So are there any updated pictures anywhere?


I was in there last weekend but unfortunately didn't have my camera. It's looking really good now the crypts have filled out but I need to get in there to prune the ferns back. The biggest is about 100cm diameter.


----------

